# كتب بالغه العربية عن كل كبيرة وصغيرة فى ميكانيكا السيارات



## msobhy98 (26 فبراير 2007)

*أخوكم المهندس / محمود غنيم*
*مجموعة كتب باللغه العربية ممتازه جدا عن كل شىء فى ميكانيكا السيارات*
*المصدر هو المؤسسه العامة للتعليم الفنى بالمملكة العربية السعودية*
*1-نظام الوقود فى محركات البنزين *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh122.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl122.pdf
*2-نظام الوقود فى محركات الديزل *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh214.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl214.pdf
*3-نظام و تركيب المحركات *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh123.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl123.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh213.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl213.pdf
*4-نظام وأجزاء نقل القدرة *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh222.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl222.pdf
*5-نظام التوجيه والتعليق* 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh223.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl223.pdf
*6-نظام الفرامل *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh212.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl212.pdf
*7-مبادىء نظام الكهرباء *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh113.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl113.pdf
*8-تشخيص الأعطال* 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh224.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl224.pdf​


----------



## beeko (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المجموعة القيمة


----------



## roseflower (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msobhy98 (2 مارس 2007)

نشكركم على المرور


----------



## الشااااعر (2 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي علي المجهود علي الاكثر من رائع 

تسلم


----------



## msobhy98 (2 مارس 2007)

اشكركم على الاهتمام والرد على الموضوع


----------



## the lord (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على عبد السميع (5 مارس 2007)

جارى التحميل...................


----------



## msobhy98 (5 مارس 2007)

اشكركم لرودودكم


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (6 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdulkarim (9 مارس 2007)

assalamu aleykum
akhi lam asstatii an uhammila ayya milaff.
arjuu al mussaaada
wa shukrane


----------



## msobhy98 (9 مارس 2007)

الحمد لله انه عجبكم


----------



## كونكورد (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المجموعة القيمة


----------



## م. محمد الجندي (9 مارس 2007)

مكتبة رائعة جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## msobhy98 (9 مارس 2007)

العفو يا جماعة الشكر لله


----------



## lmaher_26 (10 مارس 2007)

مكتبة رائعة جداً و تحوي الكثير من الكتب الرائعة


----------



## abdulkarim (11 مارس 2007)

assalamu aleykum
lakad istataatu an ahsula alaa maa uriidu 
shukran


----------



## دعيج (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك .........


----------



## zorozed (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شوان غازي (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مبدع


----------



## gearbox (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رائد الحربي (13 مارس 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## عزوميكو (13 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس يحيى (13 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بك على هذه الكتب الرائعة


----------



## ahmedoraby (14 مارس 2007)

جزاكم اللم كل الخير


----------



## The river (14 مارس 2007)

مكتبه طيبه وبارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected] (20 مارس 2007)

ما فائدة تسخين السياره قبل السير بها 

وهل يجب علينا ان نسخنها في جميع الفصول حتى الصيف ؟؟؟ 

: سواء كان في الشتاء او في الصيف وحتى الخريف بل والربيع لابد لك من تسخين المحرك 

فائدة تسخين السيارة كما يلي :- 

اولا : تعلم ان الزيت في المحرك قبل التشغيل يكون باردا ، 

وكفاءة الزيت تزداد كلما تعرض للحرارة 

لان هناك جزيئات في الزيت تزداد فعاليتها وتكون قادرة على منح الزيت اللزوجة الكافية 

لتقليل احتكاك قوالب الحديد الموجودة داخل المحرك من بساتم وحلقات وتروس وغيرها 

وكلما زادت الحرارة كلما زادت فعالية الزيت اذا كان جيدا طبعا..... 

لذلك ترى ان السيارات الجديدة يكون مؤشر الحرارة في المنتصف حتى يحافظوا على المحرك فترة اطول باذن الله 


ثانيا : لابد من تجهيز المحرك للعمل الشاق 

وذلك بتسخينه بعض الوقت حتى تسمح للمعدن داخل المحرك بوجود الزيت بالتمدد 

حتى تجنبه التاكل وبالتالي حصول فراغات في الحلقات تسمح للزيت بالدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق 

وبالتالي ظهور الدخان الذي يخرج من العادم او ما يسمى الشكمان أو الكنداسه

لانه يكون كما تعلم في حالة انكماش عندما يكون باردا​


----------



## [email protected] (20 مارس 2007)

اسف كتبته في مكان غلط

للتنبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه وشكرااااا


----------



## msobhy98 (20 مارس 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على التفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## ALAA8284 (26 مارس 2007)

الله يكرمك ويزيدك


----------



## msobhy98 (26 مارس 2007)

نحن وانتم اخى علاء


----------



## khaledsayed003 (30 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## msobhy98 (31 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخى خالد على ردك


----------



## بيتر كمال (15 يوليو 2007)

انا عايز صيانه تكييف السياره


----------



## hossin (17 يوليو 2007)

شکرا علی هذه المعلومات الجیده


----------



## bader_m (17 يوليو 2007)

للاسف يا اخي 

الروابط لا تعمل معي 

لا اعمل لماذا ؟

تحياتي اليك


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (17 يوليو 2007)

,حدث ولا واحد شغال بسرعة


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (17 يوليو 2007)

حدث شكلو موشغال الموقع


----------



## ريمون عدلي (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي بس انشاله تكون شغاله علشان عاوز انزلها كلها
شكرا لك الف شكر علي هذه التهب الف شكر


----------



## الصميدعي (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ... ولكن الروابط لا تعمل هل من مساعدة ان امكن


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن الروابط لا تفتح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## باسم مدحت (22 يوليو 2007)

الروابط مش شغالة يلريت ترفعهم تاني و شكرا ليك علي المجهود الكبير ده


----------



## ماجد جلميران (22 يوليو 2007)

thanks maaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## غسان التكريتي (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يااخي ولكن الروابط لا تعمل فارجوا تحسين الروابط لانه ارغب بتحميلها


----------



## باحثة ليبية (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فتح الله عليك ورحم والديك وجزاك الخير عن صنيع يديك
تحياتي


----------



## الاعرجي (28 يوليو 2007)

مكتبة جميلة ورائعة اخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى نوفل (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (28 يوليو 2007)

والله كل الكلام والشكر قليل
بس الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (29 يوليو 2007)

لو تقلنا دمنا عليك وطلبنا منك ترفعهم بحزمwinrarعلى ال رابيد شير
تراك تقبل
لانو الموقع مو شغال
اذا عندك ارفعهم
ولك كل الشكر والحب والامتنان


----------



## عمر محمد3 (30 يوليو 2007)

الله على ها الموضوع الرائع والمتميز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (31 يوليو 2007)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
حدث


----------



## mouna (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمةالله و بركاته 
احببت تحميل هذه الوثائق لكن لم استطع الموقع لايفتح ارجو المساعده شكرا


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (31 يوليو 2007)

اضم صوتي للجميع حملو المواد على الرابيد شير لننزلها بسهولة
والا فانتم لا تريدون الخدمة
__ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه__


----------



## ahmedabdou2009 (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جداجدا جدا


----------



## بن عمار33 (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
للاسف لم أستطع تنزيل الكتاب بمجرد الضغط على الروابط ؟؟؟ لا أدري ما المشكلة هل من مساعدة؟


----------



## itshia (8 أغسطس 2007)

انا بحاول انزل الكتب بس بتظهر هذه الرسالة في صفحة منفصلة

The page cannot be displayed
*ياريت تساعدني في انى انزلهم انا فعلا محتاجة الكتب دى جداااااااا*


----------



## ahmedhss (8 أغسطس 2007)

يأخى أنا مهندس من مصر وهذه الملفات لا تفتح عندى نهائيا


----------



## م/عماد (12 أغسطس 2007)

_بعدالسلام والتحية (الروابط مش شغالة ياجماعة حد يقولى على حل اعملة):1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: _


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## اشرف محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا حاولت اكثر من مره الدخول على الرابط ولكنه غير موجود
اتمنى لو تستطيع انزاله وارساله لى 
شكرا


----------



## روفاااااا (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكراا على المجهود


----------



## عطا محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى بارك الله فيك
ولكن لم استطع تحميل ذلك الملف لان الرابط لا يعمل
ارجو المساعدة وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## م. محمد الجندي (24 أغسطس 2007)

طيب ما هي الروابط التي لا تعمل حتى أستطيع أن أرفع لكم الكتب الموجودة عندي


----------



## ادهم منير (25 أغسطس 2007)

حاولت احمل الملفات بس الروابط مش شغالة معاية , يريد لو فى امكانية ان الملفات ده لو تترفع تانى اهكون شاكر جدا


----------



## اشرف محمد (30 أغسطس 2007)

كل الملفات لاتعمل


----------



## الهمة والطموح (31 أغسطس 2007)

جميع الروابط للاسف لا تعمل


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (1 سبتمبر 2007)

لماذا هذه المواقع لاتفتح معي؟
ارجوا المساعده


----------



## البرنس311 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور يا الطيب على هذة المواقع الطيبة


----------



## مدير الانتاج (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر صلاح (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوكم أن تدلوني كيفية تحميل هذة الكتب
لنني حاولت ولك فشلت محاولاتي لعدم عمل هذة الروابط 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
أخوكم في الله جاسر


----------



## kiss.of.life (4 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## حفيد رسول الله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

للأسف الشديد مفيش حاجه خالص بتنزل
مش لاقى اساسا الحجات الى هتنزل
أرجو الرد عليه 
لأنى محتاج كل شىء عن ميكانيكا السيارات


----------



## م/هيما (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## م/هيما (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الروابط مش شغالة ولا


----------



## raoufi (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Reliability (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الراوابط لا تعمل

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

رجاء إعادة تفعيل هذه المكتبة لامكان الاستفادة منها
شكرا
 
:d


----------



## daliaali2003 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس / محمود غنيم
الف شكر على هذه الكتب القيمة والتى اكثر من رائعة 
جزاك الله كل خير 
داليدا


----------



## ban_ah1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وحقيقة بالفعل معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
أحسنت


----------



## hima sukar (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## سيف2010 (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المجموعة القيمة


----------



## qahtan77 (23 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (6 مايو 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا جدا جدا جدا وفعلا اكثر من رائع بس يا ريت اعادة رفع اول ملف في نظام محركات البنزين لانه بعد ما بينزل الملف مبيفتحش


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 مايو 2010)

مفيد شكرااااااااا


----------



## إبراهيم الحاج (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## عمر المطراوى (4 يونيو 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووور_


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (6 يونيو 2010)

رائع وجميل ولكنني احتاج الى محاضرات في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي خاصه بالمعاهد الفنيه وبللغه الانكليزيه


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (26 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل
الرجاء اعادة رفع المكتبة
شكرا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر
د


----------



## الذهب العتيق (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ تَفَسَّحُوا فِي الْمَجَالِسِ فَافْسَحُوا يَفْسَحِ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَإِذَا قِيلَ انشُزُوا فَانشُزُوا يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }المجادلة11
......................................................................
وقال النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم :
من علّمني حرفا كنت له عبدا 
...............................................

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها القائمين على هذا المنتدى الغنيّ عن التعريف ؟ والغنيّ بكل شيء ، لكم كل التقدير والإحترام
والحمد لله أنا من عامة الناس ، لست ب (مهندسا ولا خبيرا)
- إنما صاحب مهنة مبتدئ بميكانيك شاحنات فولفو fh وأقتني الحاسوب الخاص بذلك ، وكل مصطلحات ذلك الحاسوب باللغة الإنكليزيّة ،
- وأعاني من ترجمتها لإتمام عملي . وكان لي الشرف بالتعرّف على هذا المنتدى المبارك بإذن الله ، لكي أحصل على مساعدتكم بحل مشكلتي .
وذلك بمنحي كتاب ؟ قاموس ؟ مترجم لهذه المصطلحات . وأنا لكم من الشاكرين الممتنين لفضلكم . وتقبلوا مني فائق الإحترام والتقدير .


----------



## engineer (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

